# Flying bat idea



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I just got back from a small family-friendly amusement park in Hope, NJ. It was a lot of fun but they had the worst haunted house I've ever seen. All the monsters looked like it had been made (poorly) out of papermache 50 years ago. They did have one interesting item though. In one long dark hallway they had a series of two dimensional painted bats hanging from the ceiling. A series of lights illuminated each bat independently one after the other from far to near. The effect was that the bat was flying towards you. (In actuality, it was just 15 different bats that were lit up one at a time starting with the one furthest from you and ending with the one closest to you.)

Not anything amazing, but certainly a neat idea. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Kind of a strobe effect, eh? 'Tis interesting indeed.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That sounds like it would work well but you would need enough room to pull it off good.


----------

